# Steel City 14 Inch Deluxe Brand 2 Speed Model 50114 (Initial Thoughts)



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy birthday Kaleb. Looks like a descent machine. I'll try one of those blades you mentioned. The ones I get keep falling apart at the seam.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,
I too am interested in your experience with this saw.
Seems to be a good bargain - probably because it has been discontinued?
Can you tell us which other saws you considered and why you picked this one?
Tx


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Kaleb!!!!!!!! Glad your saw is working so good. I'm sure you will saw miles of timber with it.
It is so nice to have the 12" high capacity too right out of the box instead of having to install and riser.

Good for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......................Cheers, Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats on your new saw. It is great to have 12'' resaw capacity. You can cut up logs and have a huge stock of lumber in no time.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Jacquesr, I don't think it has been discontinued. If you check woodcraft and type in the exact model that I have it will come up. It is marked as a new item. It is also on Home Depot, and Sears as well.

I picked this saw because it was within my budget. The Rikon with the 12 inch resaw is 1000; as is the Jet. I could've added a riser block to a grizzly or something but that would have added cost and would have to put it together (I grant that it is not too hard) but the motor would have been smaller for what I was going for. The 17 inch band saw was out of my budget that grizzly has. The cost to me to get to my house was 719. Basically this saw was everything I was asking for with the money I had to work with. Hopefully that answers your question?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy B Day and congratulations on your new acquisition.

Having 12" resaw capacity is very nice.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Kaleb.
I dont see in on HD. Too bad, I save 20% when I buy anything there.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Steel-City-120-Volt-2-Speed-Deluxe-Band-Saw-50114/205145060

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2086723/48940/Steel-City-14-Deluxe-Band-Saw-2-Speed-Model-50114.aspx

Here Jacquesr try that. It is more expensive at home depot however.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks - weird, I could not find it… 
1) HD will price math it
2) With discounted gift card, I save an additional 10%, plus I will negotiate another 10%. Works every time.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome! Hope it works out well for you. It is a good saw


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A lot of bang for the buck there Kaleb congratulations and

Happy Birthday!

May it serve you well for years.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been really happy with my Craftsman (Rikon) 12" bandsaw, and I wouldn't spend $'s to get the 2 extra inches, but the 5 1/2 extra inches of resaw capacity-now that's tempting. I don't need it often, but I've had to cut some boards I didn't want to to fit in the bandsaw.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! Sweet looking band saw. You deserve it.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Can you tell us about blade change. How easy is it?


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Haven't changed the blade yet jaquesr, but when I do I will let you know


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice band saw, esp it has 1 3/4 hp.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

That saw reminds me of the European bansaw made in Germany under the original name of Elektra Bekum now for the last number of years when the changed their name, and it is now called Metabo . 
I obviously cannot say if it is similar in every detail but if it is anything like the Metabo which I shouldn't really think it is a Metabo otherwise it would be so called but their stuff is very good.I hope you have safe fun brother. Alistair


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello Kaleb,
If I was to build a base with storage, would the business end of the saw be an easy fit?
Thanks


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I have taken the saw off of the base and put it on another that can be moved. I built a plywood base. And used 4 inch wheels. Not really sure of your question?


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks. You answered my question.
Still pleased with your purchase?
I am about to pull the trigger.
Tx


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Very. I was just using it today and am very happy with it


----------



## awilk (Mar 6, 2015)

I am a weekend woodworker and was glad to see you review of this saw. I looked for reviews and yours seems to be the only one. I just purchased this saw from wood werks supply for $524.00 and 45$ shipping. I cant wait for its arrival.


----------

